# ARMED 99 honda CRV......going active!



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

yes, im going active, this is going to be my first active/SQ build...
I finally picked up the tools and start tearing my car apart..
ive been sitting around and looking at my car..for 2 weeks..thinking how and where to start...well...i started friday 4pm......

i admit, i was scared to start the project, because im not sure if im gonna be able to finish it...

and i dont wanna drive around with no music..everybody been there i guess....
im just going 2 way plus subs...


if you guys have any comment or stuff that i missed...let me know...

ill take good and bad comments...

gear

Alpine 7998
butler tube 275...for tweeters
butler tube 2150...for midbass
gt24 amp boston..sub amp

tweeter...boston tweeter (from the spz comps)on axis
OR fostex full range ff85k
midbass...morel caw638
subwoofer.. IDQ 12 V2...
deadening...rammat and ensolite...
signals...Zero noise ..zno2? is it?
0 guage kickerflex for power
4 guage kickerflex from the distro to the amps
16 guage speaker wires


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

appears you got everything covered....got any pics yet of the tear down?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i started with the amp rack...it was late afternoon, i didnt wanna tear everything apart


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

im building an amp rack for the tube amps

then the amp for the sub is gonna be hidden underneath the rack....

i used some kind of hinge...so i could lift up the amp tray (butlers) for easy 
access of the boston amp (sub amp)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, don't see those amps around much any more!


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

now...
im gonna make a cover for the amp rack...

im making some kinda of opening...for the amps fan...
its temporary, maybe all change it later where its gonna be a plain board with 2 fans mounted...one going in, and one going out


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, don't see those amps around much any more!


yeah, i bought couple of years ago


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

thats all i did friday....


saturday.......i woke up about 700am...and started the tear down


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

now looks like im ready to go to work...









getting there


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

the rear part of the CRV was deadened before already...

i actually did that about 8 months ago...

thats why the deadening looks different


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

after 1 hr of laying and cutting of rammat


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

and yes i started dringking early....


but after about 2 beers..i stopped because i know...
imma start forgetting stuff....


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

of course my wife and kid supporting me










and chico


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

started working on the ensolite...

little by little


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

my back and hands are hurting right about that time


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

almost there


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

not lets start with the wirings


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

now the RCAs are good...

lets do the speaker wires


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

power wire kicker 0 guage is alreay ran too....


left side...

the signal wire are all in the middle...

speaker wires are separate too...


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

ok now that the wires are run....i think im ready to put everything back together


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i did all this saturday...till like 8pm


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i was gonna wrap the carpet with a layer of ensolite...
the bottom part...


but, after sitting down and drinking a beer..

i decided not to


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

the rest of the saturday afternoon was putting all the seats back together


while drinking....













and the hardest part was....


finding pieces of the interior....drunk!


i finished putting everything back together about 8pm saturday.....

mmm

it was kinda hard...to figure out where to put extra clips and extra screws

but it figured it all out

...
i was gonna work on it Sunday, but the wife ask me not to...plus my back was messed up...im getting old


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

7998


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

doors...

i did it couple of months ago


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

deflex pad...and ensolite


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

subs that im gonna be using







































I WISH


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

mids and full range...im gonna be using


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b194/catiepie/bagong audio/IMG_3754.jpg


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

im still think if i should use fullrange or the boston tweets...


i do want to get something different...

the boston tweets are kinda harsh...


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

boston tweets...still mounted


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone knows a good tweeter for 100-150 dollar range?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

any help on how i should mount the fostex full range?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good. Fiberglass the fostex on the a-pillars/dash...I'd like to get a listen once you're done if you have time.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

sure no problem

i might need help on tuning too hehehehe


i was going to do that...

but...the fostex are kinda big....

do you know how to?

maybe you could help me out..heheheh

i got all the equipments tools...fiberglass resin, fiberglas cloth...


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

you got an awesome audio gears there.. 
good job on the deadening and i hope i can do the same with my ride.
keep it up..


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

yo kabayan, thanks......

i hope everything turns ok....

dont know how it will sound


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

armed said:


> sure no problem
> 
> i might need help on tuning too hehehehe
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind helping with the tuning but as far as the fiberglassing, I chickened out on my a-pillar idea...lol. My friend and I really wanted to try it out though maybe we can all give it a shot or help you out with it. My a-pillars are hard to find and pretty expensive for replacements so I'm a little cautious. If my speakers arrive today I'll be trying out two sets of 2" full range drivers in the a-pillars since I already have holes there for them. With the minimal processing I have, 8's in the doors and full range drivers in the pillar will hopefully work out well for me.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking good, I live up in Fallbrook, looks like you live in a complex in either Escondido or La Mesa that I have been to before, when you get ready I would love to give it a listen, don't have a lot of experience with FGing into A-pillars but I have done a few sub boxes, kick panels, a center console and 4 door panels, I am no expert but would be willing to help you out if you would like...let me know


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

thats cool, im from miramesa/blackmountain rd...

i might do it myself...i just want to get a used set of Apillar before i start working on it..

the fullrange is kinda beef..and my A pillar is not that wide...so its gonna be sticking like crazy....

im gonna start Fglassing the subwoofer tomorrow..and start wiring the amps


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Are the rca's streetwires?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice work on the deadning. I can understand that its hard work. Did you do the roof while you were in there?

I have an idea for the fostex v tweet thing, id not give up so easy. Id try them out first by runnig the tweet hi-pass passive of the wires to the fostex (with a simple audio capacitor) so that the play only at the top like from 12/15Khz and up, just to top up that upper end and have them off axis, trial different angles and see what works.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

imma try it on axis first and see how it sounds....

RCAs are streetwires, the zero noise i think the ZNo2?
no i didnt do the roof....didnt have enough deadening...=(

im running the power cables right now..ill update tomorrow


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

update, im gonna be using seas rt25 tweeters..

still working on the power cables


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i dont know why i didnt go active the first time i did my build


that thing sounds good


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i hope it helps a bit when it rains or when i wash my car


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

here is the amp rack, i used some kind of hinge, so i can get to the amp for the subs

its gonna be mounted on the tray underneath


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

im still gonna wrap the bottom part, with some ensolite..

i might have some more





i have a tweeter on the way...

seas rt25f....i hope itll sound better than the boston tweeter...

if not, then im gonna use the fostex fullrange


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

this is the first time im gonna build a FG box...

i just went to home depot and got some FG resin...

what brand should i get...i dont think i got the right one..


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

sub im gonna be using


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i havent put the thing for the back...
the back little panel...

all i could say is...it sounds nice...sounds a lot better than my old subs the 2 tc1000


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

i didnt take good pics because its kinda dark ...its late and im tired..

ill take more pics tomorrow...see whats under the false floor


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

pictures are kinda messed up....


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Mate, thats turned out all right! Nothing shamefull about that. How does it sound to you?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks very clean, your not going to do much better than that on your first active install.
Where did you buy your tech flex from?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks man...

www.wirecare.com


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

Great write up. I see you get great family support also. :laugh:


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

how do you like that ID sub? I have herd great things about their components.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

keep up the good work...plans to change anything?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

keithace said:


> keep up the good work...plans to change anything?


not anytime soon

just change the tweeters
seas


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

all i need to do is tune it..

anyone here from san diego would like to help me tune it?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

armed said:


> all i need to do is tune it..
> 
> anyone here from san diego would like to help me tune it?


That's some really nice work you did there. Looks nice and clean. I'm downgrading my current system and would like to have a somewhat similar setup.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

do you know how to tune man?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

armed said:


> do you know how to tune man?


Yeah, i'm no pro but I've done my fair share of tuning on my own systems. What HU/Processor are you working with?


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That turned out way nice. Tube Driver amps are the sh!t.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Your Cr-V looks good lowered. Pardon me if its already been stated but how did you lower it? Nice work on the system too. Its nice to see a non-mainstream car get hooked up.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> Yeah, i'm no pro but I've done my fair share of tuning on my own systems. What HU/Processor are you working with?


i got a 7998 alpine...
thats it...
going to 2 butler tube for mids and highs
and boston gt24 going to the idq12v2

thats about it

2 morels for the door and set of rt25f for tweeters

jonnyanalog...i used a set if konigs struts with coilovers...(for 97-01 integra)


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

armed said:


> i got a 7998 alpine...
> thats it...
> going to 2 butler tube for mids and highs
> and boston gt24 going to the idq12v2
> ...


I wouldn't mind helping you tune at all man. I really like that sub too, I bought one for my dad a while back and it sounds great.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

when do you think you could hook it up


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Armed... nice, clean & simple looking install.

I have a couple questions for you...

Did you do any experimenting with sub placement (driver's side) to see if there was any difference in sound? 

What's your take on the Morel's for midbass? I've been considering these in sealed pods.


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice job with the hinged amp rack, great idea.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I know those SEAS Lotus Tweeters are doing a great job! Might be the best speakers in your car. 

nice install...

more pics please...


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

time for a new set up


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

armed said:


> time for a new set up


Watch ya gonna build now napoleon?


----------

